# Alicante to Calais - overnight suggestions



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I will be heading from Alicante to Calais and have 5 days/nights to complete the journey.

The plan is to stay off the toll roads and cover roughly a couple of hundred miles each day.

On that basis, a possible route is up to Zaragoza, into France south of Pau on the A23/E7. Up Western france past Bordeaux towards Poitiers, west of Paris past Chartres, Rouen and up to Calais.

Firstly, is this a decent route to take? MH friendly and vaguely interesting?

Secondly, if so, Im looking for overnight suggestions, preferably Aire or freebie parking in the approximate areas of:

Zaragoza
Dax / Magescq
Poitiers
Dreux

Any pointers greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

This is the route that we used to use before they built the motorways. Could comfortably get to Alicante from Calais with one overnight stop at a Hostel on the Col du Somport south of Pau.
Gerry


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Did that route twice last year,,,
I assume you gonna go via the somport tunnel..

BUT miss out Pau, it's a pain (well I think so)..

After the somport tunnel you will come to Orloron, then head for Dax and on to Bordeaux..

Check the campsite database, several stopovers on the route including places you mentioned..
There is a newish municipal site at Zarragoza but cant help with an aire. Dax, one listed in database. Poitiers should be in database BUT you cant miss it "Futurscope", lots of parking on the aire there..
There is a very aire at Vendomme and also another just north of Chateaudun at Marboue. 
Dreux ?? cant help and cant say I would want to stop there


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just come that way but in reverse except came via Le Mans from Rouen. Perhaps not a quick as via Evereux, Dreux and Chartres but more opportunities to stop at aires.

So in your direction first night Zaragoza Camping Zaragoza, about Eu 21 for the night.

Second night the Aire at Aire sur L'Adour 30 miles north of Pau. 3 euros

Third night Londigny free aire, very quite aire in small village north west of Ruffec just off the D26, no facilities in the village.

Fourth night free aire just outside the village of Le Sap north of Le Mans or 17 miles further on the free aire at Brodie.

Fifth day Calais or if you want to overnight the aire at Le Crotoy. 5 euros.

Longest leg was 235 miles

peedee


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Good aire at Chaunay between Angouleme and Poitiers on the N10, has free electricity. Small village, aire in the square in centre.
Another option is Ste Maure de Touraine just south of Tours on N10. No electricity here but free overnight parking just off main street (N10) in town centre (right hand side when travelling north).


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*overnight*

Hello,

I overnight outside the Police station in Civray.

Civray is a small town/village 5 miles off the N10 South of Poitiers.

Ideal for me. I don't like the rest areas around the N10 and there has been trouble in the past.

You can hear a pin drop in Civray. Nice peaceful market town.

TM


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

*Route from Alicante to Calais*

Hi I've travel this rout on several occasions the last time was Jan 2011 there are two way I travel from Alicante to Sagunt I use ether the N332 around the cost or a quicker rout is the A31 and on to the A35 to Valencia onto the A7 to the N340 and then onto A23 this road is a dual carriageway to Zaragoza. I stopover in a small town called Carinena opposite the park and small school in the lay-by we have wound this a safe quiet stop no services.
We follow the A68 from Zaragoza which joins the N232 and onto the N121 to Pamplona then onto the N240 and then onto the A15 towards San Sebastian our next stopover is in Irun where there is a car park just of the roundabout under a large restaurant there is a pay & display machine you need to use before 7pm & 8am another safe stop but no services or if you get there before 1pm or so carry on the N10 to St Jean De Luz there is a free Aire by the train station with free water and electric but it fills up quick in the afternoon.
Follow the N10 up to Bordeaux keep following the N10 towards Angouleme there are other aires just off the N10 we stop at Vivonne which a nice stopover it is in the town car park it has bay for motorhome with water electric & waste exct & plenty of small shops for bread & milk there is also a super U supermarket on the road back to the N10 we then follow the N10 past Poitiers onto the A10 past Tours up to Charters up to this point the roads have been dual carriageways. From charters follow the N154 towards Dreux and onto Evreux up to Rouen after passing Rouen follow signs for the A28 at junction 13 follow the A28 up to junction then joint the N901 past Moontreuil & Samer and on to the A16 up to Calais we generally do not stop between Vivonne & Calais going or coming back we do turn of at the Euro Tunnel junction go right around the roundabout past the tunnel drills down though the small village and fill up in Auchan supermarket for fuel and food meal are reasonable here before going to the port.
The only toll I usually pay for is from the A15 onto the E05/A63 to Irun junction 1 for 4Euros but it's optional. The car park in Irun is right on the boarder. This is a great rout especially if like me you hate toll roads and like to drive steady at 55 to 65 where you will get good MPG and it's very easy no hassle
I hope this helps 
Regards
Ray


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: overnight*



teemyob said:


> I don't like the rest areas around the N10 and there has been trouble in the past.
> TM


Not heard of any problems and have stayed on the aire at St Maure
a couple of times. Must admit though I don't like to stay wery close to the main routes which is why I opted for the off route villages of Le Sap and Londigny. On both occasions we had the aire to ourselves and had a very peaceful night.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

[quote="peedee
Fourth night free aire just outside the village of Le Sap north of Le Mans or 17 miles further on the free aire at Brodie
peedee[/quote]

Ooops, got the town name wrong and cannot edit my earlier post it should be Broglie not Brodie.

I kept a blog of the trip so if you want more detail PM me

peedee


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you very much for the suggestions and guidance so far. Really helpful.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

I stayed at Chaunay last night. Now at Montville 12 miles north of Rouen. Second time I've stayed here - tidy scenic aire on the edge of a big pond and 2 minutes walk from centre of the village with good number of shops. Swimming pool next to aire. Vets less than half a mile away - I have the dog booked in for tomorrow prior to ferry. Free wi-fi on aire. No electrics and lots of ducks on pond will give you an early alarm call.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We stop over here at Zaragoza
http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/pl_basica.asp?te=911
Its a lorry park with 20 motorhome bays,free.free hookup and water.
Shop and restaurant plus showers at€2


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Lookat the camp site data base around Zaragoza.
There is a BP station just off the m/way with electric & restaurant for overnighting.if Free but used by HGV'S.
I shall be trying it next week!
Forrester.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Alicante to Calais*

Hi Forrester
Stopped at Zarragoza BP Garage/aire last year and would only recommend it as a last resort. Its a hugh lorry park with a row of campervan places allocated with hookup.
If you stay dont leave spaces between you any other van there (as we Brits normally do) as the park fills... yes fills through the night to the point where any space large enought to get a lorry in will be used. Even in the aire area
Unfortunetly do not know of any good stopover nearby.

Brian


----------

